# 211z versus KVH Tracvision L3 signal



## lfsatrp (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a Dish 211z receiver in my motorhome that is equipped with a KVH Tracvision L3 automatic satellite antenna (single LNB). I also travel with a tripod mounted Dish 500 dish. Both of these receive satellites 119 and 110. I was practicing switching from one dish to the other when I received the 836 message after doing a check switch on the KVH single LNB antenna. In my haste, I clicked "Save" instead of "Cancel". Now for whatever reason, the receiver will "receive" 119, lock onto the satellite, but will not broadcast the signal to the TV. It's almost as though the 211z doesn't recognize 119 or 110 any longer. Also, the tripod dish works fine on 119 but thinks that 110 is now 129. Confused? I know I am. I did what the Dish technical phone support said, but it simply did not correct the problem. I was told to do a check switch with no satellite input to the receiver and to click "Save". This has been done twice with no result. Is there any way to delete the software on the 211z and begin with a fresh start? I do not believe the problem is with the KVH dish as the receiver receives the signal but does not accept it. Any thoughts on how to correct?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

After you did the check switch with any/all satellite cables disconnected from the receiver, did you do another with a satellite cable connected?

I'm guessing that doing check switches is going to have to be part of the switching back and forth regimen as it probably looks like a different switch configuration to the receiver (more like a legacy single).


----------



## lfsatrp (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes I did, harsh. With the KVH set to receive 119, it received the signal, I did a check switch, it then acquired the signal (the Dish Network screen with the 5 rectangles all turned green) and once that was complete, it went back to the setup screen unlocking from the 119 signal it had just acquired. Any ideas short of a new receiver? Is there anyway to re-format this receiver like you would a computer drive? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you tried doing a system reset (press and hold the power button until the panel lights blink)? If all else fails, you could try a restore to factory defaults (Menu, System Setup, Factory Defaults).


----------

